# Waking up my new K3



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been trying to ignore a problem with my K3 and finally decided to ask here for help.  The problem is that when I first "wake up" my K the first thing that flashes on the screen is in Chinese, it may not actually be "Chinese" but it is a language that is based on that letter-word style. (Trying to be as politically correct as possible).  It, also, flashes the same with page turns but is less noticeable because the page turns are so fast but it is still there.  Has this been a problem for anyone else?  Is there anything I can do about it except to call CS?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Does it happen with all books or just one?


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

It happens every time I wake it, no matter the book.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, never heard of this.... Have you tried restarting the unit?


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Good idea but it is still happening.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

That's just weird. I don't have a clue.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm curious... where did you buy this unit?


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

It was purchased from Amazon.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for your responses, guys!  Looks like I'll be calling customer service today.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Interesting!  That's a new one on me.  Please, let us know what they say.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I just talked to Kindle CS and they tell me that it is "normal" for this to be happening.  I think I will go play on the one at Target and see if that one is "normal", too.  It's irritating to see that page flash each time I wake it up but it looks like I will be living with it.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

There is a flash of the screen between each page change, this is normal as part of the way the screen refreshes. The screens include a negative image (black as white, white as black).

As far as I can tell (and I may be wrong), in the transition from screen A to screen B, it displays:

Screen A
Negative of Screen A
Blank screen
Negative of Screen B
Screen B

This is most noticable as you power on and the screen saver changes to the book page - because, I think, the Kindle is doing other things as well so the refresh is slower.


There is certainly no Chinese or similar display - however, you could be mistaking the negative image of the text screen for a Chinese screen since the characters are not immediately recognisable.

If it is the refreshes you are seeing, they are normal. If it truly is Chinese then this is not normal!


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I took my K2 and tried the same thing with it and all that was there was a flash of white/black, there was no print.  With my K3, there is a definite page first that looks like Chinese.  I'm probably obsessing about it since it really is only a very fast flash of it but I'm finding it to be irritating.  I should probably just put up with it especially since CS says it's "normal".  Not much else to do at this point.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Still finding this issue irritating so I called CS again.  They are sending a replacement out that should be here tomorrow.  Love that Customer Service!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Do let us know whether the new one does it as well!


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I will let you know.  I looked at my K2i and at the K3 at Target and neither of them do it so I'm hoping my new K3 will be Ok.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Can you take a pic of it and post it? I am curious as to what you are seeing.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

You just gave my husband and I a good laugh.  I told him what I needed and we tried, and tried and tried.  Catching that elusive flicker on the Kindle with my  camera or iphone proved not to be possible.  You should have seen us, hubby turning the K on & off...fast, fast, me trying to take the picture...fast, fast.  Needless to say, I have a bunch of pics to delete off the camera of blanks, blurs and twitches.  Sorry, but we tried!  The best that I can describe it is:  when I move the selector to take the K from sleep to wake it flashes a page of Chinese or something that is printed before it turns into the page of the book.  On my K2i that same screen is just white with no printing on it.  Hope this helps explain what I'm seeing.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I suggest trying video vs. a still picture.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi I am a new user here but I wanted to say..

I hope I have caught you before the Kindle with the chinese chars is gone, because I did not notice instructions on a hard reset.  Did you know that if your Kindle will not wake up, etc you hold the power button to the on position for 15 secs.  But you can also perform a complete reset of the machine back to factory by holding the power button to the on position for 30 secs.  If you still have the troubled machine please give that a try and let us know if it changes its performance


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Wedeliver,  I did all those steps first and then again with CS, it didn't help.  But I received the new K today and the screen changes, I'm very happy to say, are quite good.  No more weirdness.  The whole thing had CS saying that they had never had that problem before and really didn't know what to do to fix it.

Thanks to everyone that tried to help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

I think that the Kindle is made to function in lots of different languages.  It would seem you got one for someplace else.  Is that possible?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

I am glad the issue is resolved but I would still like to see a video of the issue.  Very odd problem.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

I tried to do a video but to get close enough it all blurred out.  I am not very technically proficient, sorry.  I know the whole thing was quite weird but the problem has been solved which is what I really wanted.  Thanks for all of your interest and concern.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for trying!

The most important thing is that the problem is resolved.


----------



## Wedeliver (Jan 8, 2011)

I betcha it was this.

this website http://www.handheld-ebook-reader.com/kindle-3-chinese-language-support.html

Great news for those that like to read in languages using different scripts. The new amazon Kindle 3 can display a much wider variety of languages than ever before. Use your new Kindle 3 to display Chinese amongst other new characters and scripts.

You can now use the new Kindle 6″ wireless reading device to display eBooks in scripts other than that used for the English language:

•The Kindle 3 will display Chinese characters in both their traditional and simplified form. This gives consumers are far wider choice of eBook Readers to choose from. Prior to the upgrade of the Kindle 3 to display Chinese, the key choice for those hoping to read Chinese characters was the Hanvon WiseReader.
•In addition you can now display Japanese text on the newest Kindle reader.
•Cyrillic script used in the Russian language can now be displayed.
•Korean characters open the Kindle 3 up to a whole new market.
•Both Latin and Greek scripts can be displayed fully with the new Kindle 3.


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

Very interesting.  Thanks for the heads up on this, I had no idea.


----------

